
Stanford: New windows switch transparent/opaque and back again in under a minute - ohjeez
http://news.stanford.edu/2017/08/10/smart-windows-darken-lighten-fast/
======
kichik
Don't they already have those in Boeing 787? They say "... available smart
windows are ... expensive, have a blue tint, can take more than 20 minutes to
dim ..." but the windows in the 787 dim in a few seconds and are evidently
cheap enough to install in every 787 airplane. How is this new technology
different?

------
rgacote
I thought 3M demonstrated this technology over a decade ago. How are these
different?

